

ASK PG: Why search display comment's score? - csomar

I noticed that the search feature display the score of old comments<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?sort=byPopularity&amp;prefix=false&amp;page=0&amp;dateRange=all&amp;type=comment&amp;query=Do%20not,%20do%20not,%20DO%20NOT,%20try%20writing%20raw%20transactions%20at%20home.<p>( picked this randomly ).<p>The website, and the HN API doesn&#x27;t. Any reason for that?
======
a3voices
Why do you even care seriously there's a million things to focus on in life
why this

